# Did you use mobile apps in your poultry farm?



## VELVET (Aug 18, 2019)

Which is truly better?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt highly anyone here has a need for them since they raise chickens as pets and not as farm animals.


----------

